# Shanny 600ex-compatible flashes/transmitter ... starting at €70.



## Marsu42 (Oct 21, 2014)

It has been mentioned in another thread about the $180 Yn clone, but imho this deserves a thread on its own: http://flashhavoc.com/shanny-flash-and-trigger-models/

Their first model "SN600SC" doesn't have rt built in, but you need an additional "SN-E3-MD" clip-on rt receiver - for slave flashes, I don't think this is too much of a problem. Like Yn, their sales site mentions they've got a "SN600EX-RT" in the queue which will be an integrated part.

Let's hope these things actually work, either there's some big catch here or otherwise these prices are outright crazy vs. Canon. However, as one victim of the unreliable Yn ST-E3-RT transmitter, I'll be very cautious esp. because the firmware seems to be still work in progress.

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/1397592


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 25, 2014)

The very item I was waiting for so long:
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Shanny-SN-E3-MD-Flash-signal-receiver-RT-module/1397592_2052429624.html

55 USD for an RT transceiver. Could even get cheaper, accrding to flashhavoc.com it was first listed at USD 21 only. 

Just don't know, whether I can connect it to Canon 580EX II's. That's what I would want them for to create a seamlessly RT-controled envirenment of ST-E3-RT, 600EX-RT and non-RT Canon speedlites (580EX II, 430EX II).


----------



## Lawliet (Oct 25, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> Just don't know, whether I can connect it to Canon 580EX II's. That's what I would want them for to create a seamlessly RT-controled envirenment of ST-E3-RT, 600EX-RT and non-RT Canon speedlites (580EX II, 430EX II).



No, not without an intelligent translator inbetween. Not enough pins on the transceiver to make a direct connection. It just adds RT to some of their flashes; but iirc the RT version is cheaper then the individual parts path.
Looks like a missed chance to me.


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 25, 2014)

yep. So we have to wait, if there will ever be Canon RT-transceivers in the form factor of a regular flash-shoe radio trigger (only smaller). 

There are a gazillion used 580EX/IIs and 430EX/IIs out there. Good, solid and reliable flashes, lacking only one feature: integration into the Canon RT radio remote control world.


----------



## Lawliet (Oct 25, 2014)

AvTvM said:



> There are a gazillion used 580EX/IIs and 430EX/IIs out there. Good, solid and reliable flashes, lacking only one feature: integration into the Canon RT radio remote control world.


The upcoming OdinII supports 5 groups as well, plus the ability to sync only trigger anything non-TTL. Lets see how that turns out. If it works the label is not that important after all.


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 25, 2014)

I dont want odin. I have canon st-e3-rt and 600ex-rts. I want a small, cheap, reliable rt-transceiver to include 580ex/430ex. 
Nothing else. Not interested at all in yn600ex-rt or shanny 600 clone strobes.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 26, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> I dont want odin. I have canon st-e3-rt and 600ex-rts. I want a small, cheap, reliable rt-transceiver to include 580ex/430ex.
> Nothing else. Not interested at all in yn600ex-rt or shanny 600 clone strobes.



If it could manage studio lights too (even just manual power) I'd buy a couple.

Jim


----------



## Lawliet (Oct 26, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> If it could manage studio lights too (even just manual power) I'd buy a couple.



That would have to be Phottix's take on the B1 - those have iirc even TTL on the menu.
(I'd guess controlling other brands strobes would be difficult without standardizised ways to interact with them. Countless brands w/o clear domination, and a good part only with mechanical controls in the first place - where to start?)


----------

